# St. Louis Child Murders Summer 2019



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 7, 2019)

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/08/30/us...orian/?iid=ob_mobile_article_footer_expansion


7/12 black children have been murdered this summer.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 7, 2019)

It really hurts to be black sometimes. 

May all those children RIP. This is horrible.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Sep 7, 2019)

This is terrible.  I used to live in St. Louis and while in grad school there I interned at a home for teen mothers in state custody.  Black youth in StL have it tough.  They have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 7, 2019)

What the


----------

